# Summer trip help needed



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im planning our next adventure which if it comes off will be probably at least 2 months in July / August and maybe some of September.

So far this is the intinary I have come with this afternoon.

Dover to Calais or Dunkirk.
Maybe have a look at Bruge
Mosel Valley from Koblenz to Trier
Titasee in the Black Forest (been there already)
Lake Luzern
Interlaken
Chamonix
Maybe Annecy again but maybe not
Then across to all of the northern Italian Lakes from Maggiore to Garda

Thats its so far. If we have time we might do Venice and get a ferry to Greece but we will probably run out of time.

I know nothing about the Mosel Valley but I do know its been mentioned on here a few times. Which are the best bits to see? Is the route from Koblenz to Trier a good one to take?

We drove through most of Switzerland when we first got the van and didn't do it justice are there any must see places that I haven't mentioned?

I hear there there is a cable car journey at Chamonix, any one been on it?

Our preferences are mountains, rivers and lakes with views to die for. Not fussed about cities really. Our camping preferences are wild camping and Aires in that order and if we have to use them small informal and basic campsites (especially ones that are not expensive)

We have the bike so prefer to stay away from the madding crowds.

What do you reckon, anyone want to add the itinary or suggest must see places or great stopovers?

Thanks in advance
Barry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Plenty to do and see in all those places Barry. As far as I recall the cable car goes right over the Aire at Chamonix. Some of the roads up there are a bit narrow with nasty jutting rocks one one side, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Plenty to do and see in all those places Barry. As far as I recall the cable car goes right over the Aire a Chamonix. Some of the roads up there are a bit narrow with nasty jutting rocks one one side, Alan.


Thanks Alan. Actually thats a good point. Are there any roads on this route or passes that should be avoided?

We went over the Simplon pass a couple of years ago between Italy and Switzerland and experienced brake fade coming down. 8O

On the otherside of the coin I would like to be able to park the Van on an Aire and actually seek out some hair raising hairpin type roads to scare Mrs D to death on, on the bike.

We managed to do this in the Pyrenees in the spring last year. We left the van and took off as far as we could until the road became a ski slope.

Cheers
BD


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm sure I've not seen your blog before now Barry, is it new? 

Bruge - I find it very dull, have you seen "In Bruges" with Colin Farrel? If not, get hold of a copy and you'll know what I mean when I say I agree with "that" quote. The aire there has gone up to €20 or something now, such a tourist trap that it is. Did you saw crowds? 

Mosel, Lucerne, Interlaken all excellent. You might want to consider doing Jungfraujoch - highest railway in Europe. Tickets are about £140 each but everyone who has told us about it raves about it, we've not done it but will do on our next visit. Views to die for, as requested 

Lake Garda nice, Venice excellent (take wellies, it floods 250 days of the year now!). You can Wildcamp outside the gates to Camping Fusina, pick up their Wifi and 30 seconds walk to the foot ferry.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Addie said:


> I'm sure I've not seen your blog before now Barry, is it new?
> 
> Bruge - I find it very dull, have you seen "In Bruges" with Colin Farrel? If not, get hold of a copy and you'll know what I mean when I say I agree with "that" quote. The aire there has gone up to €20 or something now, such a tourist trap that it is. Did you saw crowds?
> 
> ...


Thanks Addie.

Yes the blog is quite new. I developed it just to see if it would be a useful tool for building cheap wesbites for a charity but it became a labour of love.

Brugge is dull! The only reason I considered including it was because when I did the route planner on Via Michelin it takes you past Brugge.

I checked out the Aire and its 22 Euros and sounds awful! Here is the advantage of the bike though as there is another quiet Aire for 7 Euros 8 miles up the road by a canal.

Keep em coming.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just a thought but I wondered last night about doing this trip in reverse. I.e Chamonix then Italy and then work my way back through Switzerland, France and Germany in August.

Which will be the busiest month in Italy, July or August? Or will they both be mad? We did Maggiore in early July and it was busy but not too bad.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> Brugge is dull!


Gent isn't Barry. 

Plenty of free overnighting if you want it. A big carpark (official) camperstop just next door to Camping Blaarmeersen.

Plenty of wild camping alongside the rowing lake on the Zuiderlaan, near the entrance to the leisure park and campsite.

Frequent buses into towm from either location.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Brugge is dull!
> ...


Thanks Dave, great info. The Aire I found on Camping Infos is bang inbetween Brugge and Gent so a short bike ride to both.

Why is Brugge dull by the way, isnt it supposed to be the Venice of the North?

Doesnt really matter as we would be passing there anyway unless I decide to go to Chamonix first as in my last post.

Cheers
BD


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry

when we went across to Italy last September, we went from Annecy area to Albertville and up through the tunnel into Italy. Horribly expensive! But coming back we did the Petit St bernard pass - a superb drive over the top; we went from Lake Maggiore and were into the valley on the french side by mid afternoon. 
If you can fit in time, get down to the coast beyond Genoa to the Cinque Terres - lovely area, some sostas around there, and you can get the train along the coast to stop off at the villages perched along the hillside.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Barry

This >> Google Map << might be handy if you do stop there.

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Maybe keep going past Venice and Trieste and into Slovenia and Croatia. The Croatian mountains up towards the Bosnian border are, to my way of thinking, very scenic. The coastal roads aren't bad either.

Also rather than one of the tunnels back into France the Col de Genevre is quite pleasant. This brings you over to Briancon where there are lots of high and winding passes. The Col de Croix Fer is one of many with spectacular views. From there you're not that far from the Col de L'Isurin which is the highest pass in Europe and quite a wiggly drive to get to the top.

Anyway Barry, from reading your posts it seems to me that you have the trick of discovering these things as you go so just follow your instincts and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have to agree with Bognormike and Cronkle.

Go over a pass if you can, and not one of the modernised ones which are too "sanitised" for our liking - just slightly winding motorways really.

Boring!! 8O 

Well, boring compared to the older passes with all the hairpins, sheer drops and brilliant observation areas where you can stop for a brew up.

Dave


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Itinerary advice*

 Ciao, sounds like you have some pretty good ideas already. Just to say avoid Italy in August if you can. The whole country closes down for annual holiday; and many motorhomers get their vans out only in this month; and head for all the mountain, lake, and seaside areas. That is if they're not heading for London, Cornwall, or Scotland!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Dave that google maps link is excellent. I should really know how to do that being in IT but I dont! Will investigate.

We had a walk around Ullswater this afternoon (well lunch and an amble really) and discussed it. We came to the conclusion that we should have learned from our previous trips not to try and fit too much in.

I think I definately want to spend more time in Switzerland. I discovered Ob1's brilliant guide here http://motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-101621-a-guide-to-interlaken-and-surroundings.html

The only problem I seem to find with Switzerland is it looks like its campsites only, no wilding or Aires, at least not not in the Interlaken area. Its not a really a cost thing but I was hoping to find some remote spots to park up in up the mountains or by the lakes. Still some of the sites do sound ok.

So our latest idea is perhaps to do a week or so in the Mosel, at least 2 weeks in Switzerland and then perhaps a couple of weeks in the Rhone Alps starting in Chamonix. We might then give Italy a miss as its August and have a slow amble through France seeking out new places and more remote places.

This way im thinking we will see more of the places we missed, spend less time (and diesel) flying around Europe like a big white ping pong ball and chill out a bit more.

I cant wait. Got a 12 day trip planned for the Isle of Arran at easter as well now so hopefully the long winter is over and a summer of fun lies ahead!

Thanks again everyone

Barry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> Thanks everyone. Dave that google maps link is excellent. I should really know how to do that being in IT but I dont! Barry


Dead easy Barry (and thanks for the kind words). Just sign on and go into My Maps.

Zoom right in if you want precision when placing markers or drawing routes. It may look OK if you position them from further out, but actually nowhere near when you zoom in close.

Very handy - you mentioned Annecy I think.  >> Map of municipal campsite here <<

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Dave, really useful and I will have a go with this.

We have been to Annecy before on our first trip. Being newbie simpletons (no change there then) we turned up on Bastile day on the 14th of July and every bit of tarmac that didnt have moving traffic on it had a motorhome on it!

The lake was so full of bodies I feared it would overflow.

However we found a quiet spot outside a college that was closed for the summer which was lovely. The place was just one big holiday camp and everyone was just there to have fun. I dont normally like the crowds but we did enjoy it there and stuck it back in the intinary for that reason and the fact that Chamonix is so close.

Now that we are considering plan B which might not include Italy but may include more options in the French Alps, I am open to suggestions beyond Chamonix and Annecy.

Cheers
BD


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Brugge can be a bit arty farty and boring but check out if there is anything special on when you are in the area. There are quite a few festivals etc in the city.

It is a great place for restaurants and chilling with a drink or three. The mossies can be a bit of a pain if you are hanging about by a canal.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Brugge can be a bit arty farty and boring but check out if there is anything special on when you are in the area. There are quite a few festivals etc in the city.
> 
> It is a great place for restaurants and chilling with a drink or three. The mossies can be a bit of a pain if you are hanging about by a canal.


I might like Arty Farty! Im from the posh part of the north east you know! I don't like the way you insinuate I might enjoy hanging about by canals, it implies something unsavoury.

Do like the idea of a drink or three though, cheers me old Geordie chum!

BD


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Up into the mountains to and above Peisey-Nancroix which is just to the west of Val D'Isere. One road in and the same road out (well, sensibly anyway).

Then perhaps south from Val D'Isere and over the Col De L'Isurin.

If you are ok with heights these routes might be to your taste.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cronkle said:


> Up into the mountains to and above Peisey-Nancroix which is just to the west of Val D'Isere. One road in and the same road out (well, sensibly anyway).
> 
> Then perhaps south from Val D'Isere and over the Col De L'Isurin.
> 
> If you are ok with heights these routes might be to your taste.


Thanks, will look into it. How steep is it? No problem with heights as long as the road is wide enough for a 7.5 metre van and not too punishing.

Looking forward to some good climbs on the bike though as long as it doenst blow up. Cant believe its sill going to be honest but I do love the hairpins!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

The Peisey-Nancroix road is no real problem; just a long climb up to the ski resorts on normal width but winding roads.

The Col is similar and a bit narrower but only an issue if you meet traffic at a few points. Approaching the top was interesting as we had snow drifts higher than the van on either side of us in late June. It's over 9,000ft up!

Our van is a coach-built and is 6.3m on a 2.2 transit. No problem for it going up or down although it was lower gears both ways.


----------



## cookies (Nov 26, 2010)

*travelling to spain for 6 weeks in may 2011*

Hi we are newbies, we have just returned from living in spain for 3 yrs, came back due to the grandchildren, anyway we have just bought a Pilote Galaxy 4 berth motorhome and intend to go to spain (blanes) in may 2011 for 6 weeks and was wondering if anyone knew of any good campsite to stay, we would rather stay on campsites until we have gained some confedence, any adivse would be appreciated thanks


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Check out the campsite database here on MHF.. 
Blanes has a few campsites, I have listed La Masia..
Also just down the coast is Bon Repos at Santa susanna..

You will also find campsites are aires listed for stopovers on your route.

Have a good trip.. We just came back from that way last week..


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: travelling to spain for 6 weeks in may 2011*



cookies said:


> Hi we are newbies, we have just returned from living in spain for 3 yrs, came back due to the grandchildren, anyway we have just bought a Pilote Galaxy 4 berth motorhome and intend to go to spain (blanes) in may 2011 for 6 weeks and was wondering if anyone knew of any good campsite to stay, we would rather stay on campsites until we have gained some confedence, any adivse would be appreciated thanks


Hi and Welcome!

You might be better going into the Spain and Portugal forums under Continental Touring and starting a new post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-129.html

You might get more answers that way. If you join as a paid member there is a campsite database on here as well as a search facility.

I cant help you with Spain though Im afraid.

good luck

BArry


----------

